# Is seafood okay?



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

Hello. I was shelling prawns yesterday with my tiels running around nearby. Well, when they discovered the stash of discarded empty shells they turned into ravenous vultures! They especially liked crunching up the legs (which made me cringe a bit) :hmm:

Anyway, at the risk of this being a stupid question... is that okay?? I shouldn't think it would harm them, but I didn't let them eat too much just in case. If it's okay, I'll go buy them every so often to keep them happy. Has anyone heard of this being bad for them? Thank you!!


----------



## babybreau (May 19, 2008)

well the shells would be good calcium, but if they were raw, it's be fearful of them eating it - plus the natural salt can't be good.....

I dunno really... i've never heard of anyone ever feeding their birds any kind of seafood or fish


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

No, they're cooked prawns. I couldn't see the harm, but I'd also never heard of it before. I'm not sure if they're eating them or just crunching them up. They really loved them though. I might call the avian vet just to double check. I'd hate to give them something that will make them sick.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

everything ive read said sea food is toxic to birds


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh really???? Oh no. Thank you for letting me know. No more prawn shells then!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I would not give them any. I have heard that it may be mercury levels in seafood that makes them toxic. I know people are told not to eat certain seafood all the time. So I would think that any seafood would be bad for our tiels.


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

Thank you Spike. I called my vet and they said it's okay, but just to double check I called an avian vet who said, no. ?? I think I'll just throw it out to stay on the safe side.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

an avian vet would be a better candidate to ask bird related questions to than a Cat/Dog vet. Cat /dog vets aren't specialized in birds, where the Avian vets are.


----------

